# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!

## samurai

Siamo CAMPIONI DEL MONDO!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
...e non per la prima volta....per la QUARTA!!!!!!  
p.s. Un saluto alla simpaticissima e sportivissima squadra Ucraina. Al prossimo mondiale ci vediamo in finale!!!!  ::    _We are WORLD CHAMPIONS!!!!!!...and not for the first time... it's the FOURTH TIME!!! 
P.S. Warm regard to the fantastic Ucrainian team!!! In the next World Championship, we will meet you in the Final match!!! _

----------


## Оля

> p.s. Un saluto alla simpaticissima e sportivissima squadra Ucraina. Al prossimo mondiale ci vediamo in finale!!!!

 No ::  Vi vedete in finale colla squadra Russia   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Materazzi

----------


## samurai

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]Materazzi

----------


## Оля

Zidane non ha ragione. Calciatori spesso dicono qualcosa brusco l'uno all'altro... Non'

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Allineare, ma Materazzi dovrebbe essere punito per l'agitazione degli altri giocatori con le osservazioni razziste... Se

----------


## Оля

> figlio di un whore del terrorst

 Non'

----------


## samurai

1. Nessuno sa se ed eventualmente che cosa ha detto Materazzi a Zidane.
2. Se la FIFA aprir

----------


## detail

Un giorno FIFA batte contro il gioco sporco, l'altro giorno contro l'arbitro che lo esercita, il terzo giorno nella mente

----------


## samurai

[quote=detail]Un giorno FIFA batte contro il gioco sporco, l'altro giorno contro l'arbitro che lo esercita, il terzo giorno nella mente

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=samurai]1. Nessuno sa se ed eventualmente che cosa ha detto Materazzi a Zidane.
2. Se la FIFA aprir

----------


## samurai

Kalinka, forse tu non sai che Materazzi

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey, I totally agree! Zidane should be punished! So should the provocators!  ::  The Dane was evil too!   ::

----------


## samurai

Ridiamoci un p

----------


## Triton

http://kp.ru/daily/23739.3/55125/

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   ::

----------

